# Your favorite source of light?



## Showolf (Jun 13, 2008)

What's your favorite source of light?


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 13, 2008)

It's my LED flashlights, namely my Fenix LED lights to be specific, because of the ease of use / intuitive operation mostly.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 13, 2008)

My Whelen Mini Edge light bar on my truck. In flashlights, my SureFire 6P with R2.


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jun 13, 2008)

No contest, the Sun.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 13, 2008)

LightInTheWallet said:


> No contest, the Sun.



Second place my Triple warm white Cree Mag.


----------



## Fizz753 (Jun 13, 2008)

Trick ques.. err answer. The moon. 
Always been a late afternoon into night type of guy.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 for the Moon, you can't beat naturally reflected low-level lighting..

Favorite source of flashlight light thus far would be my TerraLUX TLE-300 Mag, uncommonly good color rendition for LEDs, even from a looong ways away


----------



## cat (Jun 13, 2008)

The sun and the moon - they're essential.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 13, 2008)

The moon for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 13, 2008)

campfire ... there's something about campfire that's so mesmorizing that allows you to bond with strangers.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 13, 2008)

LightInTheWallet said:


> No contest, the Sun.


I'm definitely with you on that one. It's just so indispensable. I use mine every day (I'm even using it right now) and some of my food has used it to grow when I'm not using it and it's not even in view. It also has the bonus of being nice and warm at least some of the time.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I'll go with the Sun behind some moderately thick clouds. It creates nice, diffuse light without harsh shadows, and doesn't immediately blind me.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep ! Me too !


Sunlight, through a heavy overcast. :thumbsup:


No shadows at all. Just pure, soft illumination.



Oh, but i want my NIGHTS to be completely clear.


_


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 14, 2008)

In the winter, a fireplace with red glowing coals late at night, just before bed, no other lights in the room.


----------



## Showolf (Jun 14, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> campfire ... there's something about campfire that's so mesmorizing that allows you to bond with strangers.




I have to agree totally with this statement! Me and my wife were at a family campfire by the lake a few weeks ago, and I loved it!!!!


----------



## jtr1962 (Jun 14, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> I think I'll go with the Sun behind some moderately thick clouds. It creates nice, diffuse light without harsh shadows, and doesn't immediately blind me.


Same here! Full sunlight is way too bright with way too many shadows. A little diffusion and it's perfect.

Second favorite is a toss-up between properly-balanced RGB LED and full-spectrum fluorescent (tubes not CFLs as they're more diffuse). Moonlight/starlight is a close third.

Least favorite is definitely sodium-vapor lights. Those things create an awful ambience, sort of like how I imagine hell to look like should it really exist. I'm none too fond of any type of fire, or typical household incandescent either (although overdriven hotwires look OK to me), for similar reasons.


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 14, 2008)

I love campfire light. I can sit and stare for hours when I'm camping.I also like moonlight.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 14, 2008)

jtr1962 said:


> Same here! Full sunlight is way too bright with way too many shadows. A little diffusion and it's perfect.
> 
> Second favorite is a toss-up between properly-balanced RGB LED and full-spectrum fluorescent (tubes not CFLs as they're more diffuse). Moonlight/starlight is a close third.
> 
> Least favorite is definitely sodium-vapor lights. Those things create an awful ambience, sort of like how I imagine hell to look like should it really exist. I'm none too fond of any type of fire, or typical household incandescent either (although overdriven hotwires look OK to me), for similar reasons.


+1! Fie on you, LPS! :scowl:


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 14, 2008)

The one at the end of the tunnel


----------



## jchoo (Jun 14, 2008)

I also prefer the moon - there's nothing better than a natural ceiling bounce test! :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple A (Jun 15, 2008)

It would be the sun- with its perfect color balance- but the thing gets so damn hot if you leave it on too long! I'll go with the moon for the perfect, diffuse lighting. Pretty solid for romance with my lady, as well!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 15, 2008)

Short carbon arc. :naughty:


but i truley perfer a good led and after that a nice bright HID


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 15, 2008)

> No contest, the Sun.



Either that, or a McGizmo Sundrop:thumbsup:


----------



## lctorana (Jun 16, 2008)

High-wattage pearl incan.


----------



## adamlau (Jun 16, 2008)

Strong SkySweep.


----------



## metlarules (Jun 16, 2008)

Definitely campfire and a photon red to find my way to the icechest.


----------



## yuandrew (Jul 2, 2008)

5000K fluorescent tubes.

Either that or an overcast day.


----------



## rain5539 (Jul 20, 2008)

Surely the sunlight is the best! 

But if no sunlgiht, i prefer to Green light that is no pollution, low power consumption, and recircled

So LED Light Scource will be a better solution, right? 

-------------------
www.elecosn-led-display-screen.com


----------

